# La Rochelle Ideas.



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

We are leaving Bordeaux in the morning for La Rochelle!
Any ideas for campsites there?:grin2:


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

The only campsite in La Rochelle town that I know of is the municipal in Avenue Michel Crepeau. It's called "Camping du Soleil." It doesn't look great whenever we pass. Co-ords: 46.150728, -1.158240

Frankly, we far prefer the free Aire at La Minimes overlooking the marina because there are shops and restaurants only two minutes walk away: Co-ords: 46.141958, -1.169060 ( Just make sure it isn't bin day, as they empty them during the night! )





.


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

HurricaneSmith said:


> The only campsite in La Rochelle town that I know of is the municipal in Avenue Michel Crepeau. It's called "Camping du Soleil." It doesn't look great whenever we pass. Co-ords: 46.150728, -1.158240
> 
> Frankly, we far prefer the free Aire at La Minimes overlooking the marina because there are shops and restaurants only two minutes walk away: Co-ords: 46.141958, -1.169060 ( Just make sure it isn't bin day, as they empty them during the night! )
> 
> .


Thanks for that, La Minimes Aire sounds good!:grin2:


----------



## TeamRienza (Sep 21, 2010)

Is the minimes the aire that has no services? We called past in early July and it was bunged. Allegedly there can be a large fine for not being inside the lines and it is supposed to have an upper limit.

We went to the park and ride which charges €10 if my memory is correct, which includes transport into the city centre. Parking is on grass and there is a water and disposal Bourne. A bit near the railway for some but secure and popular. Unlikely to be full.

Nice city, good shops in the old quarter and market if you wish to buy the components for a picnic lunch.

How was Bordeaux ?

Davy


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

TeamRienza said:


> Is the minimes the aire that has no services? We called past in early July and it was bunged. Allegedly there can be a large fine for not being inside the lines and it is supposed to have an upper limit.
> 
> We went to the park and ride which charges €10 if my memory is correct, which includes transport into the city centre. Parking is on grass and there is a water and disposal Bourne. A bit near the railway for some but secure and popular. Unlikely to be full.
> 
> ...


Thank you for those ideas Davy!:grin2:
Bordeaux is a nice place to visit, and we are on the same campsite that you used.The transport to the city center is very good.And like most we have
ticked it off our list!:grin2:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Do you have secondary transport joe as there are a couple of nice seaside aires about 5 miles south of La Rochelle? There was a really good one but it closed. 

Mind you it will be busy. There are a couple of cracking aires about 50 miles up from Bordeaux on the north side of the estuary as well. Not got laptop access at the moment and cannot remember the names


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

barryd said:


> Do you have secondary transport joe as there are a couple of nice seaside aires about 5 miles south of La Rochelle? There was a really good one but it closed.
> 
> Mind you it will be busy. There are a couple of cracking aires about 50 miles up from Bordeaux on the north side of the estuary as well. Not got laptop access at the moment and cannot remember the names


Hi Barry
We have our bikes so 5 miles is no problem if you have the details please.:grin2:
The one 50 miles below could be for one over night on the way if nice!:grin2:


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Joe,

All the overnight parking and camping options within La Rochelle are in this handy pdf guide...

http://www.larochelle-tourisme.com/...Info_pratiques/depliant_camping-cars_2012.pdf

We stayed at the Municipal site at Port Neuf years ago and it was a bit of a dump, things may have improved now though.
We didn't like the P&Ride, thought it was a bit noisy.
For overnight parking up near Les Minimes be aware one closes down in June (option 3). Option 2 is open for July/August only.

Pete


----------



## MrWez (Sep 25, 2011)

peejay said:


> Joe,
> 
> All the overnight parking and camping options within La Rochelle are in this handy pdf guide...
> 
> ...


I got the impression that Port Neuf was being redeveloped into an aire municipal camping cars rather than a municipal campsite, it was due to reopen in its new guise this month (July), it would be about a mile cycle ride into the centre.

http://www.holidays-la-rochelle.co.uk/where-to-sleep/campsites


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

jo662 said:


> Hi Barry
> We have our bikes so 5 miles is no problem if you have the details please.:grin2:
> The one 50 miles below could be for one over night on the way if nice!:grin2:


I cant get into the online CC infos at the moment but I have the 2015 offline version so the info is below

The first one at Mortagne sur Gironde is by a marina in a lovely little village. Hook up and services from memory. Not been for a while but it was nice. We parked way beyond the official aire and there was plenty of room. Its popular though. We also found a couple of good wild spots a few miles south east of there

MORTAGNE SUR GIRONDE
ASN = Aire de services avec stationnement nuit possible 
(N° 1182)Accès/adresse : Quai des Pêcheurs
17120 MORTAGNE SUR GIRONDE

Latitude : (Nord) 45.4753° Décimaux ou 45° 28′ 31′′ 
Longitude : (Ouest) -0.79629° Décimaux ou 0° 47′ 46′′ 
Tarif : 2015Stationnement : 7,56 €
Taxe de séjour : 0,40 €
taxe départementale : 0,04 €

The two aires for La Rochelle are at Angoulins. The two parking areas are within a couple of hundred yards of each other and next to the sea. The service point is a mile or so before you get there.

Nice cycle ride south to the next seaside town as well. reasonably flat for cycling as well.

ANGOULINS
APN = Parking toléré jour/nuit 
(N° 11685)Accès/adresse : Chemin de la Platère
17690 ANGOULINS

Latitude : (Nord) 46.10796° Décimaux ou 46° 6′ 28′′ 
Longitude : (Ouest) -1.13852° Décimaux ou -1° 8′ 18′′ 
Tarif : Gratuit

ANGOULINS
APCC = parkings réservés camping-cars sans services 
(N° 3005)Accès/adresse : Rue du Chay
17690 ANGOULINS

Latitude : (Nord) 46.10611° Décimaux ou 46° 6′ 21′′ 
Longitude : (Ouest) -1.13573° Décimaux ou -1° 8′ 8′′ 
Tarif : Gratuit

ANGOULINS
AS = Aire de services uniquement 
(N° 1215)Accès/adresse : Chemin des Marais
17690 ANGOULINS

Latitude : (Nord) 46.10567° Décimaux ou 46° 6′ 20′′ 
Longitude : (Ouest) -1.11648° Décimaux ou -1° 6′ 59′′ 
Tarif : Gr


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

Thanks Barry thats great!:grin2:


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

peejay said:


> Joe,
> 
> All the overnight parking and camping options within La Rochelle are in this handy pdf guide...
> 
> ...


Thats good info,thanks Pete:grin2:


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

MrWez said:


> I got the impression that Port Neuf was being redeveloped into an aire municipal camping cars rather than a municipal campsite, it was due to reopen in its new guise this month (July), it would be about a mile cycle ride into the centre.
> 
> http://www.holidays-la-rochelle.co.uk/where-to-sleep/campsites


Thats another on my list thank you!:grin2:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

There is a little guide book you can get from the La Rochelle Ti that gives you circular walk round the old town pointing out the interesting bits or you could just bin that and pig out on lurvely French scoff.


----------



## nickoff (Oct 11, 2005)

HurricaneSmith said:


> The only campsite in La Rochelle town that I know of is the municipal in Avenue Michel Crepeau. It's called "Camping du Soleil." It doesn't look great whenever we pass. Co-ords: 46.150728, -1.158240
> 
> We stopped there a couple of months ago and yes it is a bit of a dump I'm afraid. You could always go over the toll bridge to the Ile de Re, plenty of nice campsites there.
> 
> Nick.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

nickoff said:


> HurricaneSmith said:
> 
> 
> > You could always go over the toll bridge to the Ile de Re, plenty of nice campsites there.
> ...


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

TeamRienza said:


> Is the minimes the aire that has no services? We called past in early July and it was bunged. Allegedly there can be a large fine for not being inside the lines and it is supposed to have an upper limit.
> 
> We went to the park and ride which charges €10 if my memory is correct, which includes transport into the city centre. Parking is on grass and there is a water and disposal Bourne. A bit near the railway for some but secure and popular. Unlikely to be full.
> 
> ...


We ended up at the P&R aire,which is now 12 euros.Its ideal for the bus into town.I love La Rochelle,i have been there many times in my motorcycle days,but this is the first time in the motorhome!:grin2:


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

MrWez said:


> I got the impression that Port Neuf was being redeveloped into an aire municipal camping cars rather than a municipal campsite, it was due to reopen in its new guise this month (July), it would be about a mile cycle ride into the centre.
> 
> http://www.holidays-la-rochelle.co.uk/where-to-sleep/campsites


We headed to this place at Port Neuf,but its not open yet as they are still 
working on it.We ended up at the P&R which was ideal for us!:grin2:


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

MrWez said:


> I got the impression that Port Neuf was being redeveloped into an aire municipal camping cars rather than a municipal campsite, it was due to reopen in its new guise this month (July), it would be about a mile cycle ride into the centre.
> 
> http://www.holidays-la-rochelle.co.uk/where-to-sleep/campsites


We headed to this place at Port Neuf,but its not open yet as they are still 
working on it.We ended up at the P&R which was ideal for us!:grin2:


----------



## MrWez (Sep 25, 2011)

jo662 said:


> We headed to this place at Port Neuf,but its not open yet as they are still
> working on it.We ended up at the P&R which was ideal for us!:grin2:


Thanks for the update, we were heading for there at the end of May/beginning of June but changed our plans -the weather was truly atrocious at that time.

Will have to bear it in mind for another tour though.


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

We have been in La Tranche Sur Mer for the last couple of days in a lovely 
campsite Le Jard.It is one of the best we have stayed in.
There are godd cycle tracks all around and we are only 300 yards or so from the beach.There are also lots of restaurants and bars in the town,and we ate at a lovely beach side one called Equinox yesterday.
We are moving north this morning to St Hillaire De Riez.:grin2:


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

More photos from La Tranche!:grin2:


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

Then we moved on to St Hilaire De Riez,and stayed on the aire near the beach.


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

More St Hilaire De Riez!:grin2:


----------



## Chas17 (May 1, 2005)

Lived in Mortagne sur Gironde for 9 years and thoroughly recommend the aire. Space for about 50 vans but it fills up quickly during high season. The B&B halfway down the aire used to use his field for additional parking. Port Maubert a couple of miles down the coast has a decent campsite with a restaurant/bar 200/300 metres away.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Looks great Joe. Your not a million miles from Piriac sur Mer up the coast. Thats a lovely spot. I Think there are three aires around the town and a brilliant little site / aire which is quite cheap.


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

We had last night at a lovely campsite at Les Andeley,which is right by the river Seine.The town has a Chateau/Castle over looking it which was built by Richard the Lion Heart!Its a beautiful medieval town well worth a visit if you are passing.:grin2:


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

Sadly tonight we are at Gravelines,and have to catch the tunnel in the morning!:frown2:
But we are of to the Canterbury park and ride tomorrow so we can explore 
the city!:grin2:


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

jo662 said:


> We had last night at a lovely campsite at Les Andeley,which is right by the river Seine.The town has a Chateau/Castle over looking it which was built by Richard the Lion Heart!Its a beautiful medieval town well worth a visit if you are passing.:grin2:


If it was "Camping de L'Ils des Trois Rois" then that's a favourite of ours.

If you bag an eastern pitch beside the long thin shady lake, then you can see coypu swimming past in the evening.

.


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

HurricaneSmith said:


> If it was "Camping de L'Ils des Trois Rois" then that's a favourite of ours.
> 
> If you bag an eastern pitch beside the long thin shady lake, then you can see coypu swimming past in the evening.
> .


Yes thats the one,its a lovely clean site!:grin2:


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

We had our last night away last night at the park and ride aire in Canterbury.:grin2:
Its a really nice place to stay to visit Canterbury.Its £6 a night which includes your 
bus ticket into the city.Its also a handy stopover on your way to Dover or Folkestone.
We were suprised to find out of the 18 or so motorhomes there that there were only
two British ones,the rest were Italian,French and German!
There is a grey waste drain which is also used to empty your toilet cassatte,but only
one tap which is unfortunate.We didnt use the facilities because of the one tap,we
have seen French motorhomers use potable taps to flush there cassette out before
so didnt want to risk it!:frown2:

So we are home now and thinking about our next time away in October!:grin2:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Glad you had a good trip Joe. I usually just wipe round a single tap in those situations with an antiseptic wipe. It does no good probably whatsoever I imagine but it makes me feel a bit better.  

When I think of all the taps Ive used the thousands of others have before me for God knows what someone will have stuck a thetford over some of them or used the tap after emptying. I think they put stuff in the water anyway to prevent nasties occurring.

Where next then?


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

barryd said:


> Glad you had a good trip Joe. I usually just wipe round a single tap in those situations with an antiseptic wipe. It does no good probably whatsoever I imagine but it makes me feel a bit better.
> 
> When I think of all the taps Ive used the thousands of others have before me for God knows what someone will have stuck a thetford over some of them or used the tap after emptying. I think they put stuff in the water anyway to prevent nasties occurring.
> 
> Where next then?


We have loved the Vendee,it has been one of our best holidays in the motorhome so far.:grin2:
So would love to come down the west coast of France again,but will all depend on the weather 
and we will head,witin reason,to where ever has the best weather
A couple of years ago we went to see the normandy landng beaches in October,but the weather
wasnt great.And speaking to a French motorhomer who had travelled up from the Loire and said
weather was really good we headed there and had a week of sunshine.
Great thing about the motorhome is you can change direction when the need arises.:grin2:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

jo662 said:


> We have loved the Vendee,it has been one of our best holidays in the motorhome so far.:grin2:
> So would love to come down the west coast of France again,but will all depend on the weather
> and we will head,witin reason,to where ever has the best weather
> A couple of years ago we went to see the normandy landng beaches in October,but the weather
> ...


I quite like the very far south western corner from Biarritz down to St Jean du Luz and the Spanish border. Its a bit crowded in parts but less posy than the Cote D'Azur. September down there is great and you can be up in the Pyranees in no time if you get sick of it.


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

barryd said:


> I quite like the very far south western corner from Biarritz down to St Jean du Luz and the Spanish border. Its a bit crowded in parts but less posy than the Cote D'Azur. September down there is great and you can be up in the Pyranees in no time if you get sick of it.


Problem we have is we only have a fortnight at most twice a year,and 10 days in October,so
are restricted to how far we can go.:frown2:
I have been looking at ferries to Spain,but they are far to expensive to consider.:frown2:


----------



## MrWez (Sep 25, 2011)

jo662 said:


> Problem we have is we only have a fortnight at most twice a year,and 10 days in October,so
> are restricted to how far we can go.:frown2:
> I have been looking at ferries to Spain,but they are far to expensive to consider.:frown2:


We were seriously considering taking the ferry down to Santander or Bilbao, having a week in the Basque region before meandering up through France for this year's trip.

Whilst I could swallow the cost of the ferry (not without wincing mind), it was the timing of the ferries which scuppered our plans, we had a specific window but they didn't coincide with giving us a week in Spain and a leisurely run up through France, we could have done it with some hard driving days but that would've defeated the point of the holiday!

It's still a long term plan but it requires us not to be wage slaves!


----------

